

Armed robber, identified by facial recognition technology, gets 22 years - itstriz
http://www.suntimes.com/news/27895985-761/armed-robber-identified-by-facial-recognition-technology-gets-22-years.html

======
glenda
This is insane. They ran the faces from the videos of the robberies against a
database of mugshots to determine that it was him? I mean, people also
identified him from a lineup, but how long until you can be guilty for simply
ending up on the wrong side of the algorithm?

It will be interesting to see how this kind of technology evolves.

